# [solved] kernel panic unkown block ...

## tuxianer

Hi,

habe gerade meine Festplatte aus meinem alten Athlon XP in meinen Neuen Pentium 4 Rechner gesetzt, habe über die LiveCD einen neuen Kernel erstellt, und bereits ein emerge -ev system ausgeführt um die wichtigesten Dinge einmal anzupassen. Nun wollte ich starten. Mir ist aufgefallen beim starten der LiveCD erstellt udev direkt ein /dev/sda verzeichniss. Dies schließe ich darauf zurück, das an meiner Forderseite ein fester Kartenleser ist, jetzt wollte ich meinen Kernel booten, und es kommt zu einer panic, er sagt das im der grub.conf die Zeile

```

kernel-***** root=/dev/hda3
```

flasch sei, bzw. unknown block (0,0). Habe die grub.conf mal geändert und die erste null aller Klammer in eine 1 verwandelt, aber außer Fehler das er gar nix mehr findet kommt nix zu stande. Kann mir einer Helfen ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ( hatte in Latein zwar immer nur ne 4 aber trotzdem  :Wink:  )

MfG

----------

## UTgamer

Deine Situation vor Ort können wir nur raten.

Wieviele Festplatten waren im alten Rechner und wieviele im Neuen?

War diese Platte im alten Rechner an erster Stelle?

Welche Bootreihenfolgen sind im BIOS festgelegt, wenn mehr als eine Festplatte angeschlossen ist.

Ist diese Platten jetzt am Master oder Slaveanschluß von welchem IDE-Bus, 0 oder 1?

----------

## tuxianer

ok...

also im alten waren 2 Festplatte IDE 0 = System ,und IDE 1 = Backup. Das ist jetzt genau der gleich zustand. Habe beide rübergebaut

----------

## UTgamer

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> ok...
> 
> also im alten waren 2 Festplatte IDE 0 = System ,und IDE 1 = Backup. Das ist jetzt genau der gleich zustand. Habe beide rüberkopiert.

 

Rüberkopiert sollte wohl heißen HW umgebaut.

Wenn es die gleichen Platten mit identischer Partitionierung sind und du nur im Bootteil den Kernel gewechselt hast, dann ist diese Aussage aus deinem ersten Posting relevant:

```
kernel-***** root=/dev/hda3
```

Du hast in der grub.conf anscheinend einen falschen Kernelpfad oder einen falschen Kernelnahmen angegeben. Oder hast du eine eigene Bootpartition und den neuen kernel nicht auf diese Partition verschoben.

----------

## tuxianer

was du mir gerade schilderst ist aber alles korekt passiert. Ich habe eine externe Bootpartition, und ich habe den neuen Kernel darüber kopiert es ist alles richtig im Prinzip, vorher hat es ja auch geklappt. Wie gesagt, das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist war,dass die live cd bei udev unteranderem als aller ersten ein Verzeichniss /dev/sda anlegt und dann erst /dev/hda1 .../dev/hda2... hda*...

Mfg

----------

## UTgamer

Diese Fehlermeldung sieht so aus als wäre sie von Grub erzeugt und nicht vom Kernel, also noch vor dem Kernelstart.

[Edit]

Du hast die alten Platten aber nicht mit am möglicherweise vorhandenen Onboard-Raid-Kontroller am alten Rechner betrieben gehabt und ein virtuelles 1-Festplatten Raid erzeugt? Weil dann ist Essig.

----------

## tuxianer

ne der Kernel bootet, und dann kommt die Panic ..... ich glaube das ist der Zeitpunkt wo der Kernel an das System übergeben will.

PS : Nene keine Sorge nix mit Onboard Raid Controller ganz normal schöne IDE Platten, ich denke es könnte mit dem USB Kartenleser zu tun der fest eingebaut ist..

----------

## UTgamer

Mein Edit von gerade hat sich damit erledigt.  :Wink: 

Du hast die Dateisystemtreiber auch in den Kernel eingebunden und nicht als Modul gebaut oder?

----------

## tuxianer

Ich sage es einmal so: 

Ich habe am Kernel aus meine Architektur NIX aber auch echt GAR NIX verändert.

Also beim booten steht da:

```

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)

```

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn du vorher einen Genkernel hattest und nun einen der von Hand gebaut wurde, mußt du auch die initrd von Hand bauen. Hast den jetzigen Kernel wieder mit genkernel gebaut, dann ist das bereits erledigt.

Ist der ATAPI-Kontroller (Chipsatz) den dein jetziges Board verwendet auch im Kernel eingebaut?

Diese jetzt eingefügte Fehlermeldung, ja die ist nicht von Grub, die oben hätte auch von Grub stammen können.

----------

## tuxianer

Also ich habe immer von Handkompiliert... aber dein letzter Einwand ist verdammt gut.. ich glaube ich prüfe das nochmal ob das Board etc.. also korrekt drin ist...

MfG und schon ma danke

----------

## tuxianer

alles klar genau das war es, ich habe zwar den Prozessor geändert aber vergessen auch die Drivers für das Mainboard mit rein zu nehmen, tja dumm gelaufen  :Wink: .

----------

